# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Παλαιές Φωτογραφίες ...

## Carlos

Μετά την όλη αναβάθμιση και την επίλυση του προβλήματος, οι παλαιές φωτογραφίες που ανήρτησα εγώ αλλά και οι συνφορουμίτες θα επανέλθουν στην "θέση τους", ή όχι ??


 ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τις επόμενες εβδομάδες θα πραγματοποιηθούν ριζικές αλλαγές οπότε δεν μπορώ με σιγουριά να σου απαντήσω.Ίσως κάποιες η όλες να χαθούν οριστικά,όποτε καλό θα είναι να τις ανεβάσεις πάλι.Το πότε, θα το δεις .Υπομονή.  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Υπάρχουν και θέματα τα οποία ουσιαστικά στηρίζονται σε φωτογραφίες, οπότε φυσικά είναι στόχος να τις κρατήσουμε... Αλλά αν στη μεταφορά χαθούν κάποιες ή όλες, ελπίζουμε να συνεισφέρουμε όλοι στο να ξαναγεμίσει χρώμα και όμορφες φατσούλες το φόρουμ. 
Πάντως, σε μια τέτοια μεταφορά, αναγκαστικά χάνονται κάποια δεδομένα, κι αν χαθούν μόνο οι φωτογραφίες είναι μικρό το κακό, σε σχέση με το να χαθούν άλλα πολύ σημαντικότερα δεδομένα.
Θα κάνουμε ο,τι μπορούμε  ::

----------


## Carlos

> Τις επόμενες εβδομάδες θα πραγματοποιηθούν ριζικές αλλαγές οπότε δεν μπορώ με σιγουριά να σου απαντήσω.Ίσως κάποιες η όλες να χαθούν οριστικά,όποτε καλό θα είναι να τις ανεβάσεις πάλι.Το πότε, θα το δεις .Υπομονή.




....καλά μην περιμένεις να διαβάσετε "Μπράβο" από εμένα αν χαθούν φωτογραφίες ή και μηνύματα (Ακόμη χειρότερα). Όταν καλείς κόσμο και διαχειρίζεσαι τις απόψεις του τα προσωπικά του δεδομένα και την πνευματική του ιδιωκτησία (φωτογραφίες) τότε οφείλεις να είσαι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ προσεκτικός ...ειδάλλως άσε το να πάη άσε το. Και φυσικώς - φυσικώς η "συμβουλή" ...."καλό θα είναι να τις ανεβάσεις πάλι" ΔΕΝ είναι και όποια καλλίτερη, μην την χαρακτηρίσω αλλοιώς. Και αν αυτό ξανασυμβεί δηλαδή ;; Και φυσικώς να μάθουμε "τίς και τί πταίει" κάποια στιγμή, διότι πρώτον δεν μπορεί να φταίη ο καιρός και δεύτερον το χρωστάτε ως απάντηση.

Για να λέμε τα σύκα - σύκα και την σκάρφη - σκάρφη !!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ότι κάνουμε το κάνουμε γιατί μας αρέσει και όχι για να πάρουμε μπράβο αγαπητέ μου.Και όταν κάνεις κάτι από χόμπι προσπαθείς να κάνεις το καλύτερο δυνατό, γιατί φυσικά δεν είσαι επαγγελματίας στο να χειρίζεσαι ρυθμίσεις στην πλατφόρμα που είναι στημμένο αυτό το φόρουμ.Αντί λοιπόν να παραπονιέσαι θα ήταν θεμιτό αφού σε ενδιαφέρει να μην χαθούν κάποια δεδομένα να βοηθήσεις και να προτείνεις λύσεις αν έχεις, αφού θέλεις αυτή η κοινότητα να πάει μπροστά.Αν δεν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι άστο υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές που μπορείς να γευτείς τον καρπό τους και δεν δικαιούσαι να κρίνεις από την στιγμή που η προσφορά σου εδώ είναι μηδαμινή.
Μπορεί να φαίνομαι επιθετικός ,δεν είμαι , συνεχώς κρίνεις πράγματα αλλά δεν προτείνεις λύσεις.

----------


## Carlos

[quote="parrotsmile2"...............Αν δεν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι άστο υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές που μπορείς να γευτείς τον καρπό τους και δεν δικαιούσαι να κρίνεις από την στιγμή που η προσφορά σου εδώ είναι μηδαμινή.
[/quote]


Πρίν προλάβεις να την αμολύσης καλό θα ήταν να ρωτούσες πρώτα τις δύο Site Admin (την τέως και την νύν) αν έχω προτείνει λύσεις.Και λύσεις επρότεινα και την βοήθειά μου αφιλοκερδώς προσέφερα. Και το πρόβλημα από την πρώτη στιγμή διέκρινα. Ή ακόμη ευκολότερα, θα έπρεπε να διαβάζης τα μηνύματα των μελών, στον χώρο που καμώνεσαι ότι προσφέρεις ως Mod. 



Ούτε αυτό έκανες όμως. 

Όσο για τα συγκινητικά σου λόγια άσε τα ΔΕΝ πιάνουν σε εμένα, αν δεν γνωρίζεις να στήνης ένα FORUM δεν το κάνεις ή παίρνεις ανθρώπους να ξέρουν, να σε βοηθήσουν. Εσύ είσαι ο λάθος.


Όσο για τις πορτοκαλιές και τα πορτοκάλια, δεν θυμάμαι να ήλθα στο χωράφι σου....αλλά έτσι είναι η βλακεία και η α-νοησί-α  είναι πάντοτε επικίνδυνες.

----------


## Niva2gr

Carlos, δεύτερη προειδοποίηση...


Απο την στιγμή που είχαμε ήδη τεχνικό δεν είχαμε λόγο να ρωτήσουμε κάποιον άλλον για τα προβλήματα του φόρουμ.
Φτιάξαμε ένα φόρουμ για να βρούμε και να βοηθήσουμε και άλλους ανθρώπους που αγαπάνε τα κατοικίδια πουλιά. Όλα τα άλλα είναι κατ' εμέ ασήμαντα. 
Τώρα προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε κάτι καλύτερο για το φόρουμ και τα μέλη, και ναί, θα έχουμε απώλειες. Προκειμένου να "θυσιάζουμε" καθημερινά το φόρουμ για να μη σβήσουμε τις φωτογραφίες προτιμούμε να χάσουμε τις φωτογραφίες και να αναβαθμίσουμε το φόρουμ. Είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα.
Σε παρακαλώ πολύ να σταματήσεις με την ειρωνία στο ύφος σου και να αρχίσεις να μιλάς με επιχειρήματα, εφόσον έχεις. Οι προσβολές δεν βοήθησαν ποτέ σε καμία συζήτηση και επιπλέον παραβιάζουν και τους Όρους Χρήσης του φόρουμ.

----------


## Carlos

Το αν είχατε τεχνικό και δεν έχετε ανάγκη να ρωτήσετε κανέναν είναι δικό σας θέμα και μόνον. Ο Mod όμως αυτό μάλλον δεν το ξέρει και μου επιρρίπτει ευθύνες διότι δεν βοηθώ και δεν προτείνω λύσεις. Αν προσβάλει κάποιος αυτός είναι ο Mod σου, διάβασε προσεκτικά τί εγραψα, τί έγραψε και τί ισχυρίστηκε. Διάβασε προσεκτικά. Επίσης μιλάει για μηδαμινές προσφορές και πορτοκάλια και καρπούς γελοία και άκρως προσβλητικά πράγματα δηλαδή.  


Εγώ όμως απαιτώ να μην χάνεται κανένα προσωπικό μου δεδομένο και πνευματική μου ιδιωκτησία αν με εννοείς. 



Επίσης την αγνότητα του σκοπού σας την ανεγνώρισα για αυτό και εν εγράφην, στο FORUM.

 Και εν τέλει και βοήθεια προσέφερα και προτάσεις έκανα και δημοσίως και με ΠΜ, εδώ είσαι να με διαψεύσης. Αυτό για τα γεγονότα και τα επιχειρήματα. 

Δεύτερη φορά μεροληπτείς.

----------


## budgiefun

Βρε παιδιά ειναι πολύ λυπηρό να αλληλοδιαπληκτιζόμαστε σε τετοιο βαθμό απο μια παρεξήγηση . Καλό είναι να κατεβούν οι τόνοι και οι διαπληκτιζόμενοι να συμφιλιωθούν ξανά.

----------


## jk21

carlos πρωτα απο ολα θελω να σου πω οτι προσπαθουμε για την οσο το δυνατον καλυτερη λειτουργια του φορουμ και να εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο.για να γινει αυτο χρειαζονται αμεσα καποιες ενεργειες που μπορει ολα να πανε καλα αλλα τιποτα δεν αποκλειει να υπαρξουν καποιες απωλειες.οταν δεν γνωριζεις τις ενεργειες αυτες δεν μπορεις να αποφαινεσαι οτι για οτι γινει υπαρχει ευθυνη των διαχειριστων.εκτος αν αποδεχεσαι να μην βελτιωθει οτι χρειαζεται βελτιωση.αλλα και αυτο να συνεβαινε ,η αποφαση αυτη βαραινει εμας ,γιατι δικη μας ειναι η ευθυνη για βελτιωση απεναντι στα μελη.μελη που ισως χασουν πολυ περισσοτερα δεδομενα απο εσενα αλλα δεν διαμαρτυρονται γιατι εναν χρονο προσφερουν ανιδιοτελως αλλα βλεπουν και εμας να προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο.εχεις αναρωτηθει αναμεσα στις φωτο που θα χαθουν (αν χαθουν) ποσες ανηκουν σε ατομα της διαχειρησης; λες λοιπον αν ειναι στο χερι μας να εξασφαλισουνε την μη απωλεια εστω και μιας φωτο δεν θα το καναμε; εσυ τελικα ποσες φωτο πιθανον να χασεις; ανατρεχοντας στο προφιλ σου ειδα οτι εισαι λιγοτερο απο 2 μηνες εδω.εχεις ψαξει τα θεματα του φορουμ τοσο καλα για να εχεις γνωμη για τη προσφορα του καθενος εδω μεσα; εγω προσωπικα στη θεση σου (υποκειμενη αποψη ) ακομα και να ενοιωθα οτι εχω πληρες δικιο στην κριτικη μου,θα μιλουσα με πολυ διαφορετικο υφος.

----------


## Antigoni87

Προτιμώ, προσωπικά, να χάσω _όλες_ μου τις φωτογραφίες από εδώ μέσα (που είναι πολλές δεκάδες, και σημαντικές κάποιες) παρά να δουλεύω για ένα φόρουμ με πολύ σημαντικότερα προβλήματα. Αν η _πλειοψηφία_ προτιμούσε το αργό και προβληματικό φόρουμ με τις φωτογραφίες στη θέση τους, εγώ θα πήγαινα πάσο.

Το αργό φόρουμ είναι γεγονός, και άλλωστε έχεις ήδη κάνει την υπόδειξή σου για αυτό το θέμα:
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=3561&start=20. Εδώ το θεωρείς αποτρεπτικό για τα μέλη, και σωστά μιλάς. Προτιμούμε λοιπόν να χάσουμε (ίσως) φωτογραφίες. 
Ξαφνικά γίνεται σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα το θέμα των φωτογραφιών από αυτό του κολλήματος του φόρουμ, αλλά _μόνο για εσένα_ πιθανόν. Όμως το φόρουμ δεν είναι_ ένα_ μέλος, αλλά 1163. Πολλά παλαιότατα μέλη μάλιστα, όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, με πραγματικά σημαντικά δεδομένα (γραπτά και φωτογραφίες), δεν παραπονέθηκαν για πιθανή απώλεια αλλά προτιμούν τη μεταφορά μας σε κάτι καλύτερο, πιο λειτουργικό και γρήγορο. 

Από τη στιγμή που ανεβάζεις κάτι στο ίντερνετ, είτε φωτογραφία, είτε κείμενο, δεν είναι πια πνευματική σου ιδιοκτησία (με την κυριολεκτική έννοια), και επομένως δε μπορείς να _απαιτείς_ να μη χαθεί. Έχουμε την επιλογή να μη συμμετέχουμε σε συζητήσεις ούτε να ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες, αν φοβόμαστε για απώλειά τους. Αυτό όσον αφορά τον σεβασμό των δεδομένων. Όπως θα δεχτούν η administrator και οι moderators του φόρουμ να χαθούν δεδομένα τους, οφείλουν να το δεχτούν και τα μέλη.

Δε χρειάζεται να παίρνουμε κάποια πράγματα τόσο σοβαρά, τελικά. Για φωτογραφίες μιλάμε, δε θα πεθάνει κανένας.

Τελοσπάντων, η υπόδειξή σου ελήφθη υπόψη και μπορούμε νομίζω να συνεχίσουμε τη δουλειά μας. Όσο κι αν διαφωνήσουμε παραπάνω, δε θα αλλάξει κάτι γιατί δεν είμαστε Θεοί αλλά χομπίστες.

Φιλικά

----------


## Carlos

Μιλάς σωστώς...εν μέρει. Και επειδή είσαι και η μόνη η οποία μίλησες έστω και εν μέρει σωστώς....διάβασε αν επιθυμείς την άποψίν μου.

Αν με ρωτούσες τί προτιμώ, θα σου έγραφα ένα γρήγορο Φορουμ με τις φωτό και με τα κείμενά μου ακέραια. Αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός άλλως τε. Οι απώλειες πάσης φύσεως δεδομένων απαξιώνουν έναν χώρο από μόνες τους ΔΕΝ θέλουν ενίσχυση.

Το τί είναι Πνευματική Ιδιωκτησία πρέπει να το ξαναδής. Έχεις άδικο. 

Περίμενα όμως να τοποθετηθής και για την άδικη "επίθεση" από τον συνΜοντ σου και την μεροληπτική στάση της Site Admin....

===============================

Και λίγη φιλοσοφία....μιά και είναι μεταμεσονύκτια ώρα....

Δεν πειράζει. Πιστεύω ότι οι νεοΈλληνες και οι νεοΕλληνίδες απέχουν πολύ της ωρίμου σκέψεως και της αποδοχής των σφαλμάτων τους. Άλλως τε αυτό πληρώνουμε σήμερα, τον εγωισμό μας, την στραβομάρα μας και την συντεχνειακή μας συμπεριφορά. 

Αμέσως - αμέσως κάποιος ο οποίος λέει ή γράφει αλήθειες γίνεται ανεπιθύμητος, του κολλάμε ρετσινιά ή βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα και πορίσματα για την προσφορά του, χωρίς να τον ξέρουμε, χωρίς να διαβάσουμε τα μηνύματά του. 
Μερικές λέξεις ή σειρές ίσως. Είμαστε άξιοι της τύχης μας και φυσικώς τον πρώτο στον οποίο πρέπει να ρίξουμε το φταίξιμο είναι ο εαυτός μας. 

Ο έχων ή η έχουσα οποιαδήποτε εξουσία δικαιούται αν θέλεις να καβαλίση όσα καλάμια θέλει (με την καλή έννοια, δεν αναφέρομαι στο παρόν ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, γενικώς γράφω) πρώτα όμως πρέπει να μάθη να διαβάζη και να ακούη. Κάποιος - κάποια που το πηγαίνει λίγο "μακρύτερα" δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη αρνητικό. Αντιθέτως μπορεί να αποβή άκρως θετικό. 

Εκεί είναι και η "μαγκιά". Να μπορής να διακρίνης τον καλοπροαίρετο ειλικρινή από τον κόλακα και αδαή. Δεν μου αρέσει να μου χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά. Εμένα.
====================================

και επανερχόμεθα....


Δεν έβρισα κανέναν, μπορώ να το κάνω. Επίσης δεν είμαι αλήτης ούτε ήμουν ποτέ, μπορώ όμως να γίνω. Διαβάζω προσεκτικά κάθε μήνυμα (απάντηση σε δικό μου, και όχι μόνον) απαιτώ να κάνουν και το ίδιο και οι ηλεκτρονικοί συνομιλητές μου..... ειδ' αλλως ...γιατί γράφουν;
Δεν προσέβαλα κανέναν και δέχτηκα προσβολές και συκοφαντικά συμπεράσματα και μάλιστα από εκπροσώπους του χώρου, δεν απήντησα, με τό ίδιο style, μπορώ όμως να το κάνω. 


Άλλως τε  ξέρεις η ειλικρίνεια και η συγγνώμη απαιτούν περισσότερο "θάρρος" και "θράσσος" από την ηλεκτρονική ψευτομαγκιά, την οποία ΔΕΝ "πούλησα" ποτέ, μπορώ να το κάνω είναι τοοοοσο ασφαλές. Και στο τέλος - τέλος το "τιμώμενο" πρόσωπο σε ένα ΦΟΡΟΥΜ είναι το μέλος και το κάθε μέλος. Διότι πολύ απλώς χωρίς μέλη γιοκ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.


Αυτά. 

Και επειδή εγώ το άνοιξα το θέμα. Ας το κλείσουμε και εδώ, όχι, ότι όποιος θέλει ΔΕΝ μπορεί να απαντήση, γράψη ό,τι θέλει. Ας γράψη ό,τι θέλει. Εγώ απλώς θεωρώ ότι το αρχικό μου ερώτημα απαντήθηκε έστω και με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

----------


## Carlos

> carlos ....................... εγω προσωπικα στη θεση σου (υποκειμενη αποψη ) ακομα και να ενοιωθα οτι εχω πληρες δικιο στην κριτικη μου,θα μιλουσα...........




Συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση, αλλά μόλις διάβασα το μήνυμά σου, θεωρώ ότι με το αμέσως προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου απήντησα και στις δικές σου "σκέψεις" αλλά ένα έχω να πώ για την παραπάνω φράση σου :

 ::   ::

----------


## Carlos

> Βρε παιδιά ειναι πολύ λυπηρό να αλληλοδιαπληκτιζόμαστε σε τετοιο βαθμό απο μια παρεξήγηση . Καλό είναι να κατεβούν οι τόνοι και οι διαπληκτιζόμενοι να συμφιλιωθούν ξανά.



Αγαπητέ μου "φίλε" ....Έκανα μια απλή ερώτηση...τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## vagelis76

Μπάμπη,το τελευταίο καιρό αντιμετωπίζουμε αρκετά σοβαρά προβλήματα που συνεχώς προσπαθούμε να τα λύσουμ με το καλύτερο καιπιο ανώδυνο τρόπο.Ελπίζουμε να τα καταφέρουμε και να συνεχίσουμε με τις καλύτερες προοπτικές για όλους μας.
Θέλουμε ένα φόρουμ γρήγορο και να μη δυσκολεύει κανέναν μας.Προσπαθούμε ανείναι δυνατόν να μην έχουμε καμία απώλεια,αν όμως έχουμε θα προτειμήσουμε να είναι αυτή των φωτογραφιών και όχι υλικο από δημοσιεύσεις και θέματα του συνόλου των μελών μας.
Πιστεύω να γίνομαι κατανοητος και είμαι σίγουρος οτι την ίδια άποψη έχεις κι εσύ για τη προσπάθεια μας.
Ζητάμε μόνο τη κατανόηση όλων και λίγη υπομονή παραπάνω,η δική μας αγωνία είναι μεγαλύτερη από όλων των υπολοίπων. Δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες του χώρου,απλά διαθέτουμε το χρόνο μας για τη καλύτερη λειτουργία του φόρουμ και την ανταλλαγή απόψεων που αφορούν τα φτερωτά φιλαράκια μας.

----------


## Carlos

Και ότι άρχιζα να πιστεύω ότι βρίσκομαι σε ένα ΦΟΡΟΥΜ "σαλταρισμένων".



Επιτέλους σωστές δομημένες "κουβέντες" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ΦΙΛΕ Βαγγέλη :


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

> Και ότι άρχιζα να πιστεύω ότι βρίσκομαι σε ένα ΦΟΡΟΥΜ "σαλταρισμένων".
> 
> 
> 
> Επιτέλους σωστές δομημένες "κουβέντες" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ΦΙΛΕ Βαγγέλη :



χμ ξανασκέψου το....
εγώ είμαι ο σαλταρισμένος της ομάδας συντονιστών πάντως   ::   ::  

Γεία σου κι εσένα   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπάμπη, ΣΑΛΤΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ήμασταν και όταν μπήκες, και αυτό δεν αλλάζει εύκολα. 

Αυτές οι αλλαγές στο φόρουμ θα γίνουν, και παραδεχόμαστε οτι θα υπάρξουν απώλειες. Θα μπορούσαμε να μην πούμε τίποτα και να φορτώναμε το φταίξιμο για τις απώλειες στους κακούς που μας καταράστηκαν.

Λοιπόν, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια. Δεν κρατάμε κανέναν με το ζόρι. Αν θέλεις να μείνεις θα ανεχτείς τις απώλειες. Αλλιώς φύγε.

----------


## Carlos

> Μπάμπη, ...............Αλλιώς φύγε.




Κατάλαβες Βαγγγέλη ;

----------


## Niva2gr

Το θέμα έχει τραβήξει πολύ και οι ερωτήσεις σου έχουν απαντηθεί. Για οποιαδήποτε απορία όποιος θέλει μπορεί να στείλει μήνυμα, ή να ανοίξει άλλο θέμα. Αυτό εδώ κλειδώνεται, γιατί πλέον έχει ξεφύγει.

----------

